# Some info please



## DOWNBEAT (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi,

I recently bought five super reds from Shark Aquarium. When they arrived they seemed to be ok but within 6 hours they looked like this. I have other super reds in the tank and they look nothing like the ones i got. Two of them have already died.


----------



## DOWNBEAT (Oct 8, 2004)

BTW...all my water conditions are perfedt. hers another pic. (and I dont feed them feeders)


----------



## DOWNBEAT (Oct 8, 2004)

and another....


----------



## DOWNBEAT (Oct 8, 2004)

one more


----------



## DOWNBEAT (Oct 8, 2004)

Im not trying to dis any sponsors on this site but the reason why i even know about shark aquarium is cause of this site. I think the sponsors should hold up to there end and deliver quality products.

ok...nevermind the fish. Say it is something wrong at my end. I have another prob. I ask for 20$ of live plants and I end up with two half dead ferns and two DEAD things. Why would somebody even ship this?

Am I just being an idiot? I felt like I got majorly riped off for the holidays. 150$ down the drain. Im going to try and get my money back.

Here is a pic of the plants(or whatever you wanna call them)


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

just had a look about for you on the net and the only thing i could find that looked simular to this is amonia burns? i maybe wrong though, just trying to help. looked like something was in the water they were transported in aswel so i would be careful that you havent added it to your tank and that it doesnt infect your other fish. im sure that someone will be able to help you better than me though mate. problem is that you will never know if the amonia levels in the transportation water was at dangerous levels now as they are now in your tank. i would check your tanks levels now though just in case.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

oh and it looks like those plants are still alive so give them some time and im sure they will flourish with the right conditions.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

dman chap sorry to hear that it looks like a fungal desiease post up in the desiease and parasite forum they could help more.
contact the supplier and let them know whats going on.

it could be a very extreame case of stress thats cused them to be suseptible to this infection.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

yes just looking at the above post it coould be ammonia burn how long was the trasporting for, they could have had a spike when they were travling...


----------



## DOWNBEAT (Oct 8, 2004)

All the levels in my tank are perfect. The transport was only a day so I dont know what could of happend. I must say tho that Im not trying to put down shark aquarium at all. Sometimes sh*t happens and things go wrong. I placed the order on Tuesday and they shipped it the same day. They are very fast and curtious so I have nothing bad to say about them. George is already trying to help me out with this situation.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

please let us know if you get a confirmed answer as to whats wrong with them.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

It definitly looks like a case of servere ammonia burns, were they like this when you took them out of the shipping container? And how did you put them into the tank (what steps)?

George is a cool guy, so unless you did something wrong at your end Im sure he will work something out with you!


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> It definitly looks like a case of servere ammonia burns, were they like this when you took them out of the shipping container? And how did you put them into the tank (what steps)?
> 
> George is a cool guy, so unless you did something wrong at your end Im sure he will work something out with you!


 i hope you sort it out mate im sorry ouy had to loose some they should recover fast enough they are strong lil fellas,

criag i dont know why im quoting you i was gonna say summat but i forgot what i was gonna say.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

carisma02uk said:


> criag i dont know why im quoting you i was gonna say summat but i forgot what i was gonna say.


 maybe that Im right, and perfect, and the best member on here.....


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

that must be it!!!!


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> carisma02uk said:
> 
> 
> > criag i dont know why im quoting you i was gonna say summat but i forgot what i was gonna say.
> ...


 oh yes craig that definalty it, hahahaha big head not just your avatar aswell on jokin mate .......


----------



## DOWNBEAT (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks guys for all your help. We'll see what happens. Could shipping the piranhas and the 4 plants all in one container have anything to do with it? 5 piranhas and 4 plants in a gallon of water...wouldnt that blow the ph level out of wack?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

DOWNBEAT said:


> Thanks guys for all your help. We'll see what happens. Could shipping the piranhas and the 4 plants all in one container have anything to do with it? 5 piranhas and 4 plants in a gallon of water...wouldnt that blow the ph level out of wack?


 its not PH that has done this its just ammonia burns. George is an excellent shipper (has shipped hugh Rhom to hong kong with no problems before) so its more than likely down to either being unlucky and ammonia levels rising quicker than normal, or your shipping company may have been late so they spent too long in the containers.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> DOWNBEAT said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys for all your help. We'll see what happens. Could shipping the piranhas and the 4 plants all in one container have anything to do with it? 5 piranhas and 4 plants in a gallon of water...wouldnt that blow the ph level out of wack?
> ...


 yes its gota be ammonia was thier any food in the box or tank when you added them.


----------



## DOWNBEAT (Oct 8, 2004)

No there was not any food in the tank when i added them but there was a horrible odor when I opened the box they came in. It smelled like dead fish when I opened the box. The water they were in might of had food. It was very very very dirty and stinky.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

i have seen my rbps spit out there food sometime, and sometimes its a bit after theyve eaten (a few minutes later). maybe one did this when it was put in the bag and it just rotted?


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

tweekie said:


> i have seen my rbps spit out there food sometime, and sometimes its a bit after theyve eaten (a few minutes later). maybe one did this when it was put in the bag and it just rotted?


 yes thias could have happened and you must have had a spike in the box then as when your water is cycling and you ammonia spikes you water stinks, i still cannot fully explian why tho.
they may have all excremented it the box and hving no filteration of bacteria in there to break it down it was pure ammonia.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

New plants often start dying off (partly), to accomodate new growth - don't give up on them yet.

Your fish, as said before, seems to suffer from a bad case of ammonia burns, most likely due to shipping (it's not uncommon to happen, although this case seems quite severe).

I'm going to move this to the Diseases, Parasites and Injuries Forum: maybe you'll get some more useful information there.

Good luck, and I hope things get sorted out soon.


----------



## DOWNBEAT (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks for all the info guys. Im sorry to say that all five of them did not make it.







It sucks cause they were some bright colored super reds. I have been trying to get in touch with George but he hasnt been returning any of my emails. Im sure he dipped out for the weekend and I will talk to him on Monday. Thanks again for all the help.

-Chuck


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your loss... It looks like your fish had ammonia burns and got a columnaris bacterial infection as a result. Columnaris can spread and kill fish very quickly. Make sure you do a water change and monitor your other fish carefully.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

all i could find was this

http://aquariumpharm.com/disease/mouthfungus.html

sorry


----------

